# Top job



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Just took out a policy with Sky and what a top job they have done.

2002 R34 GTR V Spec II Nur (Nismo R1)

Value £40,000

Me, my wife and my son as drivers.

£675.

That is a mighty big saving over the renewal I was offered by my existing company.

Thanks Luke.



.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Its because you are an old age pensioner Jeff............ :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :smokin:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Its because you are an old age pensioner Jeff............ :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :smokin:


I'll put you over my knee!!:chairshot



.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Always a pleasure Jeff, thanks for you custom and feedback. 

Kind regards

Ollie


----------

